# Big BHP GTR's!



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

There seems to be a fair few Stage 5+ cars up for sale at the moment! I have seen around 7 SVM tuned cars - from 750-1400 hp up for grabs and 1 Litchfield Stage 5! :runaway:

These are usually rare finds - and snapped up quickly. But why are they not selling??? 

Some prices seem ridiculously cheap when you begin to work out what it would cost to modify to that level yourself.

Off course I understand that you will never recoup much of your investment in mods when selling, But 900+ bhp (or so it is claimed) GTR's for £55k???? Surely that is ridiculously cheap!!! 

So what is going on???

Whilst Stock (or near stock) GTR's are holding value extremely well, the big monsters are CRUMBLING!!!!!

Why aren't most of these cars being offered on the forum prior to going to Traders on SOR??? 

Are people generally avoiding heavily tuned GTR's for some reason?

Is 'tuner warranty' an issue for most?

Are cars from a certain tuner just not preferred???

I'm lost with it all! But all I know is 900+ hp Stage 6 cars for circa £55k is simply unreal value!!! But still don't seem to be selling so quick!

I certainly will not be going anywhere near stage 5+ if this is what it is doing to the values! 

Thoughts???


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Wait, your buying another one? 

Some people are just a little cautious with buying a stage 4+ car, its definitely a niche market for them, but they do sell albeit a little slower.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> Wait, your buying another one?
> 
> Some people are just a little cautious with buying a stage 4+ car, its definitely a niche market for them, but they do sell albeit a little slower.


Lol!!!!

I already have one!!! Stage 5 which has turned out to be a bit of a nightmare!!!!  i am in the process of sorting it out - ALL WILL BE REVEALED VERY VERY SOON!!!! Watch this space! :flame:

So my luck with GTR's still hasn't got much better!!! 

Sold my Porsche Turbo last week - it just simply didn't cut it for me!!! 

So now a decision has been made! I'm buying a stock MY14 and modifying it myself to a respectable/driveable Stage 4.25!  then will get rid of the Stage 5 once its back to perfect and replace my C6 RS6 with the new C7! 

Well thats the plan for the moment anyway! :runaway:


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm currently looking for one but looking for facelift version and would like to have warranty for the first year. Most for sale are 09/10 plate


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Lol!!!!
> 
> I already have one!!! Stage 5 which has turned out to be a bit of a nightmare!!!!  i am in the process of sorting it out - ALL WILL BE REVEALED VERY VERY SOON!!!! Watch this space! :flame:
> 
> ...


You got money to burn? Sorry to hear you're having issues mate, luck doesn't seem to be with you.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd be concerned buying a big power GT-R that it has issues about to surface and they'd be expensive.
It's going to have been "used" before you get it I'd expect.

Very few cars I'd take the gamble on.
Except Adam's as he does good work and rarely drives fast.


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

G2GUV said:


> There seems to be a fair few Stage 5+ cars up for sale at the moment! I have seen around 7 SVM tuned cars - from 750-1400 hp up for grabs and 1 Litchfield Stage 5! :runaway:
> 
> These are usually rare finds - and snapped up quickly. But why are they not selling???
> 
> ...


You raise some good points there. In the GTR scene a couple of players that stand out for me are Litchfields and JM Imports. But of course everyone has their favorite tuner for various reasons.

Would I buy a heavily modded GTR from a tuner I would not use? Answer is no!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I'd be concerned buying a big power GT-R that it has issues about to surface and they'd be expensive.
> It's going to have been "used" before you get it I'd expect.
> 
> Very few cars I'd take the gamble on.
> Except Adam's as he does good work and rarely drives fast.


I totally f^*ked up not buying Adams last DMG GTR!!!! 

Can somebody quickly convince him to buy another and tune to LM900??? :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> There seems to be a fair few Stage 5+ cars up for sale at the moment! I have seen around 7 SVM tuned cars - from 750-1400 hp up for grabs and 1 Litchfield Stage 5! :runaway:
> 
> These are usually rare finds - and snapped up quickly. But why are they not selling???
> 
> ...


If they are so cheap then isn't that a good reason to bag yourself a bargain? 

It probably depends if the 900bhp cars have also had suitable transmission and clutch upgrades, also the quality of the engine builds. There is a world of difference in reliability and cost between a heat treated gear set and a fully rebuilt aftermarket gearbox. Also an engine can be described as forged with just a rod upgrade, but again there is a world of difference between a rod change and e.g. the Litchfield Motorsport engine.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking to get another GTR in a few months...would only buy a big power if it came with warranty from tuner and was being sold by them...otherwise I would be looking to buy from NHPC a standard car and then modify it gradually over time.

Some of the big power builds I see advertised I wonder how correct the power claims are and also the condition...we all have tuners we prefer and I guess on second hand market buyers have the same favour.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Your loss because i bought it LOL!!!




G2GUV said:


> I totally f^*ked up not buying Adams last DMG GTR!!!!
> 
> Can somebody quickly convince him to buy another and tune to LM900??? :chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I think firstly not every one has the budget of 55k+ to spend on a car and 35-40k is probably more like in their budget, the big power cars tend to be in the earlier models(non facelift) and some guys would prefer a newer car and modify it slowly. Tuners in my opinion does play a big part also, Litchfields cars in my opinion are set up safer because he offers a warranty on the cars so peace of mind plays a big part when choosing a used car knowing that if it goes pop are they gunna fob you off and make a hundred and one excuses or take responsibility and put your car rite. I bought my MY12 stage five from Litchfields and I am very pleased with its power and reliability and after speaking to Iain he assured me that set up safely and that if I wanted more power then he could give me almost 900hp and 800lb of torque on the same set up but he wouldn't warranty it because it may go pop, as where other tuners may take the risk at your expense.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

vxrcymru said:


> also the quality of the engine builds. There is a world of difference in reliability and cost between a heat treated gear set and a fully rebuilt aftermarket gearbox. Also an engine can be described as forged with just a rod upgrade, but again there is a world of difference between a rod change and e.g. the Litchfield Motorsport engine.


I don't agree with that statement. I am doing my own so because I am not a big name tuner does that make my build worthless and unreliable? I agree the sport engine would be awesome but to get 900bhp there is no need.

I agree re the gearbox though, but looking at gear aftermarket failures I am not sure how you quantify quality or reliability? 

To get 900bhp, all you need are the basics. Turbos, Rod and Pistons and OEM gaskets Bolts etc. If on the other hand you are looking at 1000bhp and over Things start to get very expensive. Some cars have run over 800bhp with standard bottom end. I think 900bhp is easy (that sounds a stupid statement) in GTR terms. The real fun begins over 1000bhp.

A very basic DIY build to 900bhp is still going to cost around £10k & closer to £20k if using a engine builder.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> If they are so cheap then isn't that a good reason to bag yourself a bargain?
> 
> It probably depends if the 900bhp cars have also had suitable transmission and clutch upgrades, also the quality of the engine builds. There is a world of difference in reliability and cost between a heat treated gear set and a fully rebuilt aftermarket gearbox. Also an engine can be described as forged with just a rod upgrade, but again there is a world of difference between a rod change and e.g. the Litchfield Motorsport engine.


WTH is all this 'treated gears' about???? What can possibly be done to the oem internals to make them significantly stronger???


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

G2GUV said:


> WTH is all this 'treated gears' about???? What can possibly be done to the oem internals to make them significantly stronger???



Shot-peening and polishing

This drag- and stress-reduction treatment can decrease the chances of stress fracture by up to 30%, and the reduced drag makes a big difference to your transmission's running temperatures and the associated losses ("transmission loss").

Plus Frozen Solid


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> WTH is all this 'treated gears' about???? What can possibly be done to the oem internals to make them significantly stronger???


Mine has been done as far as I'm aware it is cryogenic treatment of the gears and superfinishing, for £55k and over 900 hp available they are a bargain, I'm not sure I'd of bought mine though if it wasn't the syvecs testing mule, I don't think I would of it was Ryan that sold the deal for me.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Once you get to stage 4.25, the cost of upgrading is exponential. 

The problem with big power / modded cars is that two cars may have the same BHP/Torque but could have very different setups and one might make that figure comfortably whereas the other one might be on the limit.

I would personally only buy a tuned car if it was previously worked on by a tuner I trusted who could back up the build and advise anything that would need to be improved/sorted to make it fully reliable.

Doesn't sound good with your current experience, hope it all gets sorted mate.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

buzzysingh said:


> Once you get to stage 4.25, the cost of upgrading is exponential.
> 
> The problem with big power / modded cars is that two cars may have the same BHP/Torque but could have very different setups and one might make that figure comfortably whereas the other one might be on the limit.
> 
> ...


That's why I bought mine from Litchfields who knew the car personally


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> Once you get to stage 4.25, the cost of upgrading is exponential.
> 
> The problem with big power / modded cars is that two cars may have the same BHP/Torque but could have very different setups and one might make that figure comfortably whereas the other one might be on the limit.
> 
> ...


Buzz - why dont you get your gearbox 'treated!' :flame:


----------



## MR-07-SHA (Jun 17, 2013)

Purchased a facelift Stage 5+ GTR yesterday from Litchfields. Extremely happy with the performance..difference is day and night in comparison to my previous 09 Stage 4.25 GTR..

Totally agree with Takamo and Buzz..its all about the trust from the tuner for a lot of us and Litchfield are at the top of my list.. The car has been with them from Day 1 and they have also warranted my Engine that was dyno'd last week at 800BHP!


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> WTH is all this 'treated gears' about???? What can possibly be done to the oem internals to make them significantly stronger???



You can't make the internals _significantly stronger_ by treating them, all you can do is extend their life by shot peening/cryo/superfinishing.

The only way you can make the internals _significantly stronger_ is by making the gears bigger(thicker), or by using a stronger material than OEM.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

I guess I can see where you guys are coming from re buying a car that has been worked on by a reputable dealer. For me because I have a good bit of mechanical knowledge I don't really care and if it goes wrong I would just fix it.

I don't think there are many GTR cowboys out building engines and after all there is nothing special about it, its just an engine.

Bolts out bolts in

Then again if I had 2 cars side by side, same age, miles, power and price, one built by Litchfield and one built by a an unknown guy I would by the Litchfield car. I doubt that would even be the case though.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Buzz - why dont you get your gearbox 'treated!' :flame:


LOL.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

paulmc said:


> I guess I can see where you guys are coming from re buying a car that has been worked on by a reputable dealer. For me because I have a good bit of mechanical knowledge I don't really care and if it goes wrong I would just fix it.
> 
> I don't think there are many GTR cowboys out building engines and after all there is nothing special about it, its just an engine.
> 
> ...


That may be the case, but what happens when it comes time to sell the car? If you are trying to sell a 900hp DIY build I have a feeling you will struggle to make top money for the car. 

For me, Im happy with my stage 4.... what puts me off the big HP is the "next thing to break", dont kid yourselves there will always be a next thing and it will always be expensive.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

grahamc said:


> That may be the case, but what happens when it comes time to sell the car? If you are trying to sell a 900hp DIY build I have a feeling you will struggle to make top money for the car.
> 
> For me, Im happy with my stage 4.... what puts me off the big HP is the "next thing to break", dont kid yourselves there will always be a next thing and it will always be expensive.


You will be able to sell the DIY engined car alot cheaper because it has probably cost you the 3rd of a price to build it


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Its still a lot of risk for the new owner and consiering the price, I think most would either reputable or stage 4 or standard.

Buy a badly modded car and you either take a massive hit on the price and sell on or you have to pay to fix - Im not saying it will be that, but that is the risk the potential owner has to take.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

terry lloyd said:


> You will be able to sell the DIY engined car alot cheaper because it has probably cost you the 3rd of a price to build it


I doubt labour charges make up two thirds of the upgrade cost on an R35.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

CT17 said:


> I doubt labour charges make up two thirds of the upgrade cost on an R35.


Labour and profit margins do - you can buy rods and pistons for @ £1500 look what the main tuners charge for forged engines nowdays

Just look at these massive workshops they now have and all the trendy dynos  what paid for them 

At the end of the day its a buisness and good luck to them


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I doubt labour charges make up two thirds of the upgrade cost on an R35.


Depends where you go LOL.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

grahamc said:


> That may be the case, but what happens when it comes time to sell the car? If you are trying to sell a 900hp DIY build I have a feeling you will struggle to make top money for the car.
> 
> For me, Im happy with my stage 4.... what puts me off the big HP is the "next thing to break", dont kid yourselves there will always be a next thing and it will always be expensive.


Surely he doesn't have to make top money, the amount saved by going the DIY route would be proportionately reflected in the sale price when the time comes?

Edit - A little slow to reply.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

After owning and driving hard a 900bhp R35, I can honestly say that a Car from Litchfields I would buy all day long. If anything my car felt standard, which i loved.

off topic, but where the hell have SVM gone!!!??? there website was down the other day??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

buzzysingh said:


> Depends where you go LOL.


I have no idea what you are talking about... :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

cormeist said:


> After owning and driving hard a 900bhp R35, I can honestly say that a Car from Litchfields I would buy all day long. If anything my car felt standard, which i loved.
> 
> off topic, but where the hell have SVM gone!!!??? there website was down the other day??


I think they have been quite busy building their new workshop/industrial park.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL! at Industrial park!



CT17 said:


> I think they have been quite busy building their new workshop/industrial park.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

I was happy with stage 4 as well to until I took my car out for the first time, it's funny how quick it is now. Stage 4 will feel slow and I know it is far from slow compared to other cars.

Like I said in another post I am not doing this to make money on my car. I don't really care what I get back. It is all about fun and playing, top Dollar does not interest me. Again as I said in another post, these cars selling for over £60k just because they have over 900bhp I just daft. 

I think everyone is blinded by big names and big wallets and then expect to get their money back when selling.


Someone will get a very cheap 900bhp car once I get fed up with it.


Like Terry said parts are cheap.

Rods £800 -£1400 depending on your BHP Target
Pistons £800
Head gasket HKS £300 although standard would suffice
Engine Gasket set £300
Oil pump £350, something not everyone replaces, so my build is better already lol

Total £2550, not hard to work out labour cost, not to mention the mark up on the goods above.

Not having a go at tuners they need to make money and spend plenty developing their products, I am just saying its not the only way.

My rods will be even cheaper. I am going to buy them when I am over in the US next month:thumbsup:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

paulmc said:


> I was happy with stage 4 as well to until I took my car out for the first time, it's funny how quick it is now. Stage 4 will feel slow and I know it is far from slow compared to other cars.
> 
> Like I said in another post I am not doing this to make money on my car. I don't really care what I get back. It is all about fun and playing, top Dollar does not interest me. Again as I said in another post, these cars selling for over £60k just because they have over 900bhp I just daft.
> 
> ...


Horses for courses, kudos to you for going down the DIY route and showing that it can be done on a budget if you're pretty good with a spanner and have a harness for those massive balls


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

AdnanK said:


> have a harness for those massive balls


Ahh, if only:chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think track record of reliability on any one car goes a long way with tuned cars. Particularly high power ones. I remember looking at a stage 4 car that had a gearbox niggle and Litchfields wouldnt warrant it as they said these things can go on and on, even if you replace the bits that have the obvious problem.

I think if you have a car that has run well without complaint for a decent amount of time, that would give me confidence - which is a massive benefit of this community and register.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

It's all about the supporting Mods. You can make a 900bhp GTR for £10-£15k.

As for shotpeening / treating OEM gears - Twoddle. Not worth the effort if they have turned one mile. Once they have been used they can't be effective treated.

Go Dodson or Go home.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Vernonjones said:


> It's all about the supporting Mods. You can make a 900bhp GTR for £10-£15k.
> 
> As for shotpeening / treating OEM gears - Twoddle. Not worth the effort if they have turned one mile. Once they have been used they can't be effective treated.
> 
> Go Dodson or Go home.


Totally agree with the above.

Worth pointing out that not all 900 bhp builds are equal. You can make 900bhp with cheap non bespoke non r&d'd components or you can do it with products developed over time to be tailored to their specific use. This results in one engine making 900bhp at 1.3 bar, and another doing it at 1.9 bar.

Anyone can then say that's easy, the difference is one has a massive turbo the other a tiny one, but when you can then state that the 1.3bar application spools faster and the egts are lower, you know it's the result of proper R&D and iterative development of well engineered products.

If anyone is interested, it's been about a month since I sold my last GT-R, my dream house fell through again, and oce again there's money burning a hole in my pocket. Some might assume I'd do another one, anyone interested in buying it when I'm no doubt done with it after two weeks, place your order now on your preferred colour choice!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

If you can get Nissan to do you a one off 2015 in Titanium.... I will have your next one! The guy in the US got his 6th one


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> If anyone is interested, it's been about a month since I sold my last GT-R, my dream house fell through again, and oce again there's money burning a hole in my pocket. Some might assume I'd do another one, anyone interested in buying it when I'm no doubt done with it after two weeks, place your order now on your preferred colour choice!


Adam - looky, looky


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

The Hardware is the easy part - All the info is there for different power goals if you look - the main thing for reliability is the Mapping


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Adam - looky, looky





Adamantium said:


> Totally agree with the above.
> Worth pointing out that not all 900 bhp builds are equal. You can make 900bhp with cheap non bespoke non r&d'd components or you can do it with products developed over time to be tailored to their specific use. This results in one engine making 900bhp at 1.3 bar, and another doing it at 1.9 bar.
> Anyone can then say that's easy, the difference is one has a massive turbo the other a tiny one, but when you can then state that the 1.3bar application spools faster and the egts are lower, you know it's the result of proper R&D and iterative development of well engineered products.
> If anyone is interested, it's been about a month since I sold my last GT-R, my dream house fell through again, and oce again there's money burning a hole in my pocket. Some might assume I'd do another one, anyone interested in buying it when I'm no doubt done with it after two weeks, place your order now on your preferred colour choice!


Sorry your house fell thru bud, IF you are not looking to get another house right away, why not get an R35 for the summer??  Or even a Nismo!!!

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Totally agree with the above.
> 
> Worth pointing out that not all 900 bhp builds are equal. You can make 900bhp with cheap non bespoke non r&d'd components or you can do it with products developed over time to be tailored to their specific use. This results in one engine making 900bhp at 1.3 bar, and another doing it at 1.9 bar.
> 
> ...


:bowdown1:

I'll take it providing you go to 'another' tuner than your usual to modify it!!! That way, I can kick you in the nuts when you're disappointed with the end result - and bag myself a bargin!!!! :flame:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> I'll take it providing you go to 'another' tuner than your usual to modify it!!! That way, I can kick you in the nuts when you're disappointed with the end result - and bag myself a bargin!!!! :flame:



There are only really two tuners IMO that give a good end result. We would have seen Iains efforts on my car on Saturday save for a 30pence plastic fuel clip that I couldn't find anywhere that would fit - and boy did I try!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> There are only really two tuners that give a good end result. We would have seen Iains efforts on my car on Saturday save for a 30pence plastic fuel clip that I couldn't find anywhere that would fit - and boy did I try!


Who's the second?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> Who's the second?


This is my own opinion and may not be shared by others, and only from what I have heard and experienced first hand, it has to be Sly.

There is just too much inconsistency elsewhere, and stories of, not things going wrong because - hey this is the aftermarket tuning game and things always go wrong, but tuners not standing by promises and their workmanship.

Yeah yeah I know I drink the Litcho koolaid but I do so for a very good reason.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Worth pointing out that not all 900 bhp builds are equal. You can make 900bhp with cheap non bespoke non r&d'd components or you can do it with products developed over time to be tailored to their specific use. This results in one engine making 900bhp at 1.3 bar, and another doing it at 1.9 bar.
> 
> Anyone can then say that's easy, the difference is one has a massive turbo the other a tiny one, but when you can then state that the 1.3bar application spools faster and the egts are lower, you know it's the result of proper R&D and iterative development of well engineered products.


Agreed, nor do they cost the same. 1.3 and 1.9 bar is not a correct statement, its all about compressor efficiency not boost alone but thats another story. So you make 900bhp at 1.3bar (which I doubt) or 1.9bar. One cost £10k to build the other £30k, I know where my money would go.

Its not easy or everyone would do it:chuckle:. Proper R&D, my turbos are made by Turbodynamics probably the best in the country?. They have done plenty testing just not in the UK.

One thing I think we need to remember its all about the owners expectations. I love what I have done and consider the money I have spent realistic and cost effective. I don't want the fastest car in the world. I want something crazy fast that did not cost me an arm and a leg and is great fun to drive. This is a toy I have other things to waste my money on.

We all take for granted that Stage 4.25 is perfect when in fact its not. Spend more money on cams, head work, manifolds, turbos etc and it will be way better and faster, anyone done that?? Nope, because we accept that the standard car at stage 4.25 is pretty dam good and affordable. why spend £££££ more to get that extra last horses or that slightly faster spooling turbo.

its all compromise. Money Vs power. Where do you stop?

Some guys have put £100k and more into their cars, will they be the fastest out there? Nope, but you need to stop somewhere. My stopping point is when I run out of talent (getting close, never had much in the first place lol) and cant take my car any further. 

If I can get around 900bhp, 800lbs of torque with a reasonably responsive turbo I will be over the moon. So far my turbos have performed pretty well. Lots still to do though.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I make 920 @ 1.2  shhhhhh


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

on a 3.8?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

paulmc said:


> on a 3.8?



Whats another 800cc between friends


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Even so over 900bhp with 1.2bar is pretty impressive:thumbsup:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Efrs do help that out a lot as do all the supporting mods as per this thread. TOTR intercooler, fuel cooler, syvecs, LM manifolds etc etc.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

paulmc said:


> I was happy with stage 4 as well to until I took my car out for the first time, it's funny how quick it is now. Stage 4 will feel slow and I know it is far from slow compared to other cars.
> 
> Like I said in another post I am not doing this to make money on my car. I don't really care what I get back. It is all about fun and playing, top Dollar does not interest me. Again as I said in another post, these cars selling for over £60k just because they have over 900bhp I just daft.
> 
> ...


The TT of the GTR! 

Much respect for you going down the DIY route as I did this myself to so degree and the limitation being not having a garage I had to get others to do somethings. I absolutely hate paying workshop rates when I could have done the work myself .. Would probably have taken longer and more scraped knuckles.

I mean who the hell needs 38 ramps??? That's just excess of excesses


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Mot's make on average £25 per hour net to the owner. 25 x 38 I guess.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Efrs do help that out a lot as do all the supporting mods as per this thread. TOTR intercooler, fuel cooler, syvecs, LM manifolds etc etc.


Agreed..the Litchfield manifolds definately help,i have it good authority that they`re not just a vanilla casting to hang a variety of turbo`s from..there`s some very effective development gone into their design producing some amazing results in terms of spool..


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I was sat having dinner with the man that designed them just yesterday. Oh no they are not an off the shelf part. A lot and I mean a lot of work and design went into these. North of £50k in development.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Mot's make on average £25 per hour net to the owner. 25 x 38 I guess.


38 employees or dedicated MOT testers to do the MOT's?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Amongst other things i own an mot station. I wish i had 38 mots an hour!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Litchfields do such amazing work from quality of work, and r and d to customer service...Iain should be knighted for services to the R35...


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Vernonjones said:


> There are only really two tuners IMO that give a good end result.


Never heard so much rubbish opcorn: 

End result ? clarify this please ?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

stehub said:


> Never heard so much rubbish opcorn:
> 
> End result ? clarify this please ?


I did in my next post. And that's all I'm typing on that else it will just spoil the thread.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Vernonjones said:


> I did in my next post. And that's all I'm typing on that else it will just spoil the thread.


Your going of stories ?

I can tell you stories also :chuckle:

Would this be classed as End Result ? sorry JM/Jurgen dont want to drag you in this (but i feel you guys dont get a lot of credit from guys who dont use you).

JM George GTR same engine for last 3 years , 1,2 or 3rd at every race event driven to and from north east never btoken down at events ? how many times has your GTR done this Vernon ? - Totb GTR club champion 1st time GTR member to score in all 3 disciplines.




Then JUN R1 quickest GTR in UK - 

What is End result ?


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

I have nothing against Litchfields but i find some of the comments as if only they can tune map or build cars which is totally nonsense.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I've done none of the things you have mentioned. My car has not competed in nearly as much stuff as I want it to mostly because of the fact I choose to spend my motorsport budget on my Atom Series and the GTR is just a bit of fun. It's cool that Johnny and I are battling for the Silverstone hot lap title though.

The only Event George's and I GTR's were competitive in was the Combe sprint last year, 3.5 seconds on a 1:08 lap iirc and I was 300 (Three hundred) horsepower less.

My car will do a drag event at some point, but not seriously, ie drag radials etc. I just cannot afford to break much.

Jurgen does a great job with what he does and has had some great achievements. I won't be chasing those or TOTB points. I'm sure I wouldn't be as fast as those Evo's in any car I drove.

I'm just satisfied with my cars and my approach to things. I try and help out the community and post up stuff as I see it. If you don't like what I type then go ahead - knock yourself out and beat that keyboard - that's what the internet is for.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

stehub said:


> I have nothing against Litchfields but i find some of the comments as if only they can tune map or build cars which is totally nonsense.


It was just the same when I had a Noble and then an Aston. The Noble forum was worse mind, anyone using anyone else than the "accepted" tuner was castigated as a heretic.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

snuffy said:


> It was just the same when I had a Noble and then an Aston. The Noble forum was worse mind, anyone using anyone else than the "accepted" tuner was castigated as a heretic.


Witchcraft on the Porsche forum.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Vernon i dont want internet bashing but i think your saying only litchfield produce end products a little unfair on many traders on here.

George runs pump fuel around 780-830 at sprints so you beat him in stock GTR 480-520 horsepower ? by 3.5 seconds i doubt it.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

snuffy said:


> It was just the same when I had a Noble and then an Aston. The Noble forum was worse mind, anyone using anyone else than the "accepted" tuner was castigated as a heretic.


Were is SVM and KK?opcorn: we need some fight.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

stehub said:


> Vernon i dont want internet bashing but i think your saying only litchfield produce end products a little unfair on many traders on here.
> 
> George runs pump fuel around 780-830 at sprints so you beat him in stock GTR 480-520 horsepower ? by 3.5 seconds i doubt it.


1Bar as I had major fueling issues, Vpower and could only rev to 5,000 due to same fueling issues (Boiling Fuel and hence surge).

My car was on stock engine and box, and had stage 5 turbos so the max I could have been was 750 and I can assure you I was no where near that!

Sometimes its not just the engine that makes are car quick around the corners - something which Litchfield are renowned for.

I don't think I said product. It's all about the package. 

I will put this challenge down now and say that no other Road legal GTR will beat the car that Litchfield have created for me now at any track. Sure - if you want to go fast in a straight line, great - that's your choice and good on you but its not mine. I want nay demand, finesse, handling, control and precision from my cars - All of which Litchfield give me in abundance. 

If you want a big power car - sure use anyone according to your budget. My money is spent at Litchfield and I am proud of it.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

stehub said:


> Were is SVM and KK?opcorn: we need some fight.


Yeah good point - Haven't seen them for a while, busy with their mega build no doubt. Actually didn't the OP just get a big build from them? See other people do make good big power cars.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Vernonjones said:


> Yeah good point - Haven't seen them for a while, busy with their mega build no doubt. Actually didn't the OP just get a big build from them? See other people do make good big power cars.


but were is the end product of that car people asking if worth 140k.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

stehub said:


> but were is the end product of that car people asking if worth 140k.


It's all subjective I guess. It's worth what people will pay for it. I am hoping once mine is finished it will be worth 'something'


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Vernonjones said:


> I will put this challenge down now and say that no other Road legal GTR will beat the car that Litchfield have created for me now at any track. Sure - if you want to go fast in a straight line, great - that's your choice and good on you but its not mine. I want nay demand, finesse, handling, control and precision from my cars


JCR car built and mapped by Race Developments is road legal and currently quicker than your car around Silverstone is it not?

Plenty of good GTR tuners out there, Whifbitz, SVM, JM Imports, Evotune, Litchfields and Race Developments. I'm sure most of them would "build a package" to suit what the customer wanted.

I'm looking forward to seeing how close your 4.6 gets to the JCR 3.8 around Silverstone or any future sprints if Jonny ever makes it to one


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah me too. More importantly how fast Johnny can get mine round - now that will be interesting.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh I see what you did there. Comparing the big to the small. Yeah its not like for like any longer so all bets are off really. Shame.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Vernonjones said:


> Oh I see what you did there. Comparing the big to the small. Yeah its not like for like any longer so all bets are off really. Shame.



...but surely the 4.6 package would give you the advantage?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont think so. To the point where im actually mapping out power low down and midrange for track. 

On a hot lap you are never below 4500 anyway and I suspect both engines would be about identical at that point up.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

If you look at my videos in the silverstone thread you will see how hard the throttle control is coming out of the slow stuff


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

The big capacity was always going to create too much torque low down for a track car, it needs careful mapping and torque management strategies to be able to extract the best from it.

Track focused engines tend to be lower torque higher revving as that's where the engine spends the majority of its time in the higher rpm range


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

You can just about drive around it but certainly its a challenge.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Worth pointing out that not all 900 bhp builds are equal.


Very true. Some actually make 900bhp whereas others appear to add 20-25% because it helps with sales 



Vernonjones said:


> There are only really two tuners IMO that give a good end result.


How do you quantify end result? We talking race results/records and championships here? Or customer satisfaction? Or something else? Different things and each route will be important to different customers. We don't all want the same thing thank god

If people are happy with what they have then great but this doesn't need to turn into a football match where sides have to be taken


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Conrad said:


> JCR car built and mapped by Race Developments is road legal and currently quicker than your car around Silverstone is it not?
> 
> Plenty of good GTR tuners out there, Whifbitz, SVM, JM Imports, Evotune, Litchfields and Race Developments. I'm sure most of them would "build a package" to suit what the customer wanted.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how close your 4.6 gets to the JCR 3.8 around Silverstone or any future sprints if Jonny ever makes it to one


You forgot to mention me in that tuner list:chuckle:, ok maybe not


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I think there are a lot of good tuners out there. Otherwise people would be constantly talking of the doom and gloom of their pride and joy blowing up.
Big BHP/Torque cars are sometimes fun. I have a reasonable powered beast but as said above on a track unless its a long power track its too fast for the track so is slow!
I think that anyone that has used Sly will agree he is arguably the best GTR technician in the country (Nissan themselves thought so one year!) and I have Litchfield car that I am very happy with and love their R&D attitude - dream team for me would be Sly & Iain working literally together!
As for the other tuners I have not used them but have heard many good things. Everyone is good at something and everyone is flawed. This is human nature.
Big BHP cars are very expensive to build once you get into the crazy numbers even if self building.
They are expensive to buy because they are expensive to build. Its always better to have something you can quantify whether that is knowing the tuner, parts, labour process etc. but sometimes you can get lucky.
There will always be someone that has a faster, better, more crazy build than you.... the important thing to remember is that you enjoy your car and its suitable for what you want to do with it.
The original GTR (unmodded) is an amazing car and once we fiddle with it is often even better. For the money nothing touches it but we all know it has is flaws esp as one of the most technologically advanced non hybrid cars it still doesnt come with DAB.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Moral of the story.... Buy a Litchfield built or moded car and yourl be ok...


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

I think all this big power GTR nonsense is about individual egos. None bigger at the moment than Vernon 

Litchfield seem to be a well set up operation and quietly go about their daily business producing some very nice and reliable cars. Some like to boast and remind everyone how great they are. Being humble in this game is not something everyone knows about. Just my 2p worth.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Tim Radley said:


> Very true. Some actually make 900bhp whereas others appear to add 20-25% because it helps with sales
> 
> 
> How do you quantify end result? We talking race results/records and championships here? Or customer satisfaction? Or something else? Different things and each route will be important to different customers. We don't all want the same thing thank god
> ...



Tim I like your approach and seen the work you have done with JCR. I am selling up my R32/R33 and buying a GTR sometime over the late summer. Will give you a call about what you can offer nothing too wild but improve every area of the car just that little.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

rogerdavis said:


> I think all this big power GTR nonsense is about individual egos.


Some maybe I guess, for me its about, speed, power, playing and having a laugh, even though I am on the wrong side of 40 there is still a young nutter in there somewhere lol


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Vernonjones said:


> Exactly


Everyone can enjoy and should enjoy. But boasting about being the best at every opportunity gets a bit too much don't you think?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Trying to be the best. JCR has me right now. Do get it right ol' chap.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

paulmc said:


> Some maybe I guess, for me its about, speed, power, playing and having a laugh, even though I am on the wrong side of 40 there is still a young nutter in there somewhere lol


Haha, this made me chuckle. I used to think so but i can't hear the young guy anymore as the old bastard drowns him out with his moaning and aches and pains :chuckle:


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> I dont think so. To the point where im actually mapping out power low down and midrange for track.
> 
> On a hot lap you are never below 4500 anyway and I suspect both engines would be about identical at that point up.


But surely you want maximum torque by the time you get it straightened up? Can you run boost based off G or steering angle?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Tim Radley said:


> But surely you want maximum torque by the time you get it straightened up? Can you run boost based off G or steering angle?


Can run boost however as its syvecs. Basing it on G is like traction control though surely? and sometimes you may want that rotation the drift gives you.

Ill probly base it on MPH and Gear though. Im still not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Can run boost however as its syvecs. Basing it on G is like traction control though surely? and sometimes you may want that rotation the drift gives you.


Depends how you set your traction control up and how much of that is preemptive i guess. Just a bit surprised you are having to turn it down to such low boost that's all. Good that you have a datalogging ecu now, you should be able to make big steps forward in laptimes compared to one that can't log.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Tim Radley said:


> Depends how you set your traction control up and how much of that is preemptive i guess. Just a bit surprised you are having to turn it down to such low boost that's all. Good that you have a datalogging ecu now, you should be able to make big steps forward in laptimes compared to one that can't log.


Yeah the Ecutek was in there for development. I've cleared that now so Ryan is down next week to map my car up fully. The syvecs traction is awesome in comparison, but I was driving with all traction off most of the day anyway as the Ecutek traction isn't man enough over 700lbft I would guess on track.

Tom Onslow Cole was impressed with the car, but as we all knew that day hated the suspension. We are so far off on the body control it's a big pain. I'll have the new revision on for Combe sprint but I'm not sure that will tell me much as its such a short lap.

I am sure I will have full power once back on Syvecs and kinda have to start again.

Next trip out at SS I'm looking forward to to following modifications:

Fuel rails: Ability to max out to 8,100RPM in 5th to get speed down Hangar
Major Suspension revisions: I never liked driving on the Ocean 
Aeromotion 5" front splitter: The total loss of my front bumper at 170mph - great!
Aeromotion S1 Dynamic rear wing: Balance out the car and get the braking sorted at the rear.
Better Rear Brake pads: Add a bit more balance to the rear.
New roll control parts: Stability in the rear rotation under braking.
Carbon Front Wings: Weight saving
Front Dive planes: balance the front of the car.
Under chassis bracing: Who knows if that will do anything
Over Chassis bracing: again - who knows
Total Exhaust Wrap: Hopefully help with Fuel Super heating
New Asnu Fuel Pump setup and ECU firmware: Help with Fuel Temps
Difflow Rear Diffuster: Hopefully a bit more top speed
Syvecs: Need I say more...


These are the changes since the last outing and it did a 2:13-2:14 depending on how you carved up the sectors due to zero clear laps. I shall report back as to which one made the most difference so people have a clear upgrade path.

I was very tempted with JC's Aero but I am keen on the dynamic rear wing and kind want to do my own aero, but I can see in the future that I may give up and just buy a package from JCR. Desperate to get numbers on Carbon manifold but iain wont tell me - said it was development for JCR, grrrr. I really want that weight saving and it looks amazing.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

The offer is there when you're ready


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> The offer is there when you're ready


I know it's a matter of when to be honest.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Vernonjones said:


> Total Exhaust Wrap: Hopefully help with Fuel Super heating


Interested in this and also if it assists with gearbox temps. Are you intending to do any before and after logging of these areas to see if this has an impact?


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Total Exhaust Wrap: Hopefully help with Fuel Super heating


This just caught my attention. What exactly are you seeing here? What sort of temperature is your fuel getting to? I'd be surprised at that flow rate if the exhaust could heat the fuel that much. If so, surely cheaper to wrap the fuel lines and tank in heatproof material




Vernonjones said:


> Desperate to get numbers on Carbon manifold


We posted the figures already from the JCR spec. I was most impressed with the results. Mapped to full potential it's an awesome product and i've got to say the best looking on the market in my opinion


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Yeah good point - Haven't seen them for a while, busy with their mega build no doubt. Actually didn't the OP just get a big build from them? See other people do make good big power cars.


Not quiet! The OP has had a bit of a nightmare! All will be revealed pretty soon!!! :flame:

But the OP has decided that buying a modified GTR is not for him!!! So went and got myself a stock MY14 last night which I will be modding myself slowly - stage by stage!!! :chuckle:

Yes it will be more expensive! But I intend to keep my new car for a long time! At least this way I will definately know the CORRECT spec of my car and the fact that it already hasn't had the ar*e torn out of it!!! 

I started this thread expecting a few yes/no answers with a few one liners. But it has turned out to be an excellent thread. Its always good to read others views. 

One thing from me is CERTAIN! I was forever browsing the regular sale sites looking for the best deal on a modded car!!! NEVER AGAIN! UNLESS - you are buying direct from the tuner that has worked on the car and is selling it with their full support and warranty! Otherwise - mod yourself! It may take you longer and cost mote to get to a certain stage - but peace of mind is everything! Knowing exactly how hard your car has been driven/treated after mods and exactly who has done what to your car!

Just looking at a service book and invoices when purchasing a vehicle DO NOT TELL THE WHOLE STORY!!! Beware people!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> But the OP has decided that buying a modified GTR is not for him!!! So went and got myself a stock MY14 last night which I will be modding myself slowly - stage by stage!!! :chuckle:


You're going to do the work yourself? Fair play Rocky... hahah

SEND ME!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

G2GUV said:


> ...
> But the OP has decided that buying a modified GTR is not for him!!! So went and got myself a stock MY14 last night which I will be modding myself slowly - stage by stage!!! :chuckle:
> 
> Yes it will be more expensive! But I intend to keep my new car for a long time! At least this way I will definately know the CORRECT spec of my car and the fact that it already hasn't had the ar*e torn out of it!!!
> ...


A good idea and pretty much the route I went. Small sets of mods at a time, just in case something is 1 step too far.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> You're going to do the work yourself? Fair play Rocky... hahah
> 
> SEND ME!


I could do Buzz!!!! But my talent is in bespoke fitted bedroom wardrobes!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> But the OP has decided that buying a modified GTR is not for him!!! So went and got myself a stock MY14 last night which I will be modding myself slowly - stage by stage!!! :chuckle:
> 
> Yes it will be more expensive! But I intend to keep my new car for a long time! At least this way I will definately know the CORRECT spec of my car and the fact that it already hasn't had the ar*e torn out of it!!!


+1 best way is to do it yourself so you know what has or has not been done to it. You can never know the full story of modded a car.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> Just looking at a service book and invoices when purchasing a vehicle DO NOT TELL THE WHOLE STORY!!! Beware people!


To be fair to tuners though, some people have more money than sense and ask their tuner of choice to do things that may not be for the best. I bet there are plenty of stories to be told where a tuner has tried to talk a customer out of doing something only to be told "it's my money, I'll spend it how I want to". At the end of the day, tuners are businesses and, whilst it may not be completely ethical, relieving a stupid person of money isn't a crime. Not all tuned cars are going to be ticking time bombs but I'd rather know a bit about a cars history before handing over a chunk of wedge on a highly modifed vehicle.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

R35 Boxer said:


> +1 best way is to do it yourself so you know what has or has not been done to it. You can never know the full story of modded a car.


LOL. I would say the same applies even if you get it done yourself! Not unless you get constant updates with images, proof, and old parts etc. Or if you trust the tuner of course!


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

WOW cant wait DIY threads galore Seriously though more DIY stuff would be awesome on here.

Like has been said trust can be an issue, probably on of the main reason I do my own mods. I can only blame myself when it goes wrong and I know what has really been done.

Look forward to you spilling the beans. Way to much cloak and dagger stuff re GTRs throwing in the towel after modding

One not so long ago broke a rod after 300 miles, what happened????????? who knows the OP went quiet. Rubbish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> LOL. I would say the same applies even if you get it done yourself! Not unless you get constant updates with images, proof, and old parts etc. Or if you trust the tuner of course!


That comes down to the tuner again :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The worry is how do you that a HKS rod is what they will fitted and not replace with a Manley? Or that forged engine you had built does indeed have forged parts and not bone stick with just externals replaced?

You will never know and that was my single biggest worry when choosing on getting my engine built up.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> The worry is how do you that a HKS rod is what they will fitted and not replace with a Manley? Or that forged engine you had built does indeed have forged parts and not bone stick with just externals replaced?
> 
> You will never know and that was my single biggest worry when choosing on getting my engine built up.


A Mickey mouse garage might do that but I seriously doubt one of the big tuners out there would try and scam someone like that to save £££'s at the risk of loosing major business once found out.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> A Mickey mouse garage might do that but I seriously doubt one of the big tuners out there would try and scam someone like that to save £££'s at the risk of loosing major business once found out.


Exactly. The proper names have a proper name for a reason. I've personally been building engines 25 years and no way as a business i'd get away with that in motorsport for more than 5 minutes. I've seen a lot of builds that weren't what they were supposed to be but you can typically tell those shops a mile off. Just do your homework people


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> A Mickey mouse garage might do that but I seriously doubt one of the big tuners out there would try and scam someone like that to save £££'s at the risk of loosing major business once found out.


I've heard a horror story about someone buying a built gearbox but getting OEM gear with an aftermarket 3rd.. Or something along the lines. Don't know full facts behind this.

Another one I heard of was supplying aftermarket turbo's as new, yet they had come off a customers car who had upgraded to more power. 

There was one of frying an ECU then blaming the turbo actuator, this was confirmed as not true and moneys was refunded. 

A lot goes on behind closed doors that you never hear of.

It's not as bad as what happened with Lease Locator Racing over the weekend though in the US!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Chances are I'll use Litcho for my future tuning on my 35, this is a personal choice based on my own research.

However, it does get tiring when you get the same old few posting threads/comments who almost sound like they're fronting an ad for Litchfield which for me is a real turn off and makes me really question their "experience" with said company, I know I'm not only one who feels like this after speaking to a few at the Charity meet.

This vocal group also make it difficult to see the wood for the trees when it comes to seeking out alternative reputable tuners, especially for newbies thus stifling the attempt to have some healthy competition, which if you think about it, is a real loss for us mere owners looking to tune our cars.

Healthy competition between the tuners will encourage them to go further and do better to get a slice of our cash, this should be promoted where possible.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> Chances are I'll use Litcho for my future tuning on my 35, this is a personal choice based on my own research.
> 
> However, it does get tiring when you get the same old few posting threads/comments who almost sound like they're fronting an ad for Litchfield which for me is a real turn off and makes me really question their "experience" with said company, I know I'm not only one who feels like this after speaking to a few at the Charity meet.
> 
> ...


Fan boys just dont go a long way anymore - the forum was at war a couple of years back! I always welcome REAL experiences that are shared. I find real independant reviews of any business extremely useful!

I have spent my whole day today at Litchfields with my Stage 5 MY11. I have never been there before and have never had any work done from them. I do want to share my experience without sounding cheesy and just repeating what every other person has already said. So I will do in a seperate post very soon.

But for the moment - I have no choice but to echo that Iain and his whole team seem like the most genuine people on planet earth! The help, advice and knowledge is on another level. I was NOT a paying customer today - but was taken care of like that whole business depended on me!!! Truely 5 star service - no wonder why they are just sooooo busy!

I have zero patience!!! When I decide on a certain mod - I WANT IT DONE TODAY!!! Lol! I hate booking in and waiting. Like Litcho, PWPro is a perfect example! Paul is the only guy to wrap your GTR in the UK but you have to wait 3-4 months!!!! I love him to bits, but if/when I decide to wrap my car - I will be so desperate, I will probably end up elsewhere!!!!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> I have spent my whole day today at Litchfields with my Stage 5 MY11. I have never been there before and have never had any work done from them. I do want to share my experience without sounding cheesy and just repeating what every other person has already said. So I will do in a seperate post very soon.


Wait, didn't you just buy a MY15? Do you have the MY11 too?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> Wait, didn't you just buy a MY15? Do you have the MY11 too?


Just bought a stock MY14!!! Not stock for long though! :chuckle: 

As said earlier, I have lost confidence in buying modified cars! So wanted to start at fresh. My Stage 5 MY11 is in the process of getting a few niggly bits sorted - then will have to move on!!!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> Just bought a stock MY14!!! Not stock for long though! :chuckle:
> 
> As said earlier, I have lost confidence in buying modified cars! So wanted to start at fresh. My Stage 5 MY11 is in the process of getting a few niggly bits sorted - then will have to move on!!!


Couldn't you take the good modded bits off the MY11 and transfer them to the MY14? exhaust/turbos etc etc


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Tin said:


> Couldn't you take the good modded bits off the MY11 and transfer them to the MY14? exhaust/turbos etc etc


No. I would want to leave that car as a stage 5 as it has a forged motor.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Big bhp GTR's are a lot of fun as long as you have a big bhp bank balance to fund it... i'm just about to break my car if there's enough interest and go back to around 600/600 as it's the best power level to enjoy the car properly in my opinion... if I had more funds i'd keep going for more power but right now i've got to grow up and buy a house so that's taking priority !!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd also buy a modified GT-R as long as it was done by one of the bigger companies but for me it would have to have a properly built gearbox if running over 800bhp


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> I'd also buy a modified GT-R as long as it was done by one of the bigger companies but for me it would have to have a properly built gearbox if running over 800bhp


Matt - where the hell have you been??????????

BREAKING YOUR CAR????? WHAT??????????



We need to talk!!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think he means putting it back to 600bhp.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I think he means putting it back to 600bhp.


I believe he actually means 'break' his car!!!! 

He's already started his search for another!!!!

Its a real shame to find yourself in this situation. I know how much Matt put into that car - time & money!!! But you have to ask yourself exactly what is the point? Especially if you are having to 'feed the tuners' after every hoon!!!


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

There's a lot to be said for keeping it simple sometimes


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> I believe he actually means 'break' his car!!!!
> 
> He's already started his search for another!!!!
> 
> Its a real shame to find yourself in this situation. I know how much Matt put into that car - time & money!!! But you have to ask yourself exactly what is the point? Especially if you are having to 'feed the tuners' after every hoon!!!


E-mail me!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> I believe he actually means 'break' his car!!!!
> 
> He's already started his search for another!!!!
> 
> Its a real shame to find yourself in this situation. I know how much Matt put into that car - time & money!!! But you have to ask yourself exactly what is the point? Especially if you are having to 'feed the tuners' after every hoon!!!





buzzysingh said:


> E-mail me!!


Advert here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/363794-svm-950r.html#post3866066



Tim Radley said:


> There's a lot to be said for keeping it simple sometimes


Indeed, at 600bhp I had a lot of fun with my R35 on track days.
And it never broke or let me down.

Worst I had in the 18 months I owned it was an occasionally sticky gear change which was sorted by Sly cleaning the solenoids.

I couldn't boast how much power I had.
But it was reliable, giving me many miles of road and track performance.
Which was exactly what I wanted.

Bonus was I didn't have to fund any Tuner's expansion plans too.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Advert here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/363794-svm-950r.html#post3866066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And quite honestly, the reason I have chosen to stay at 600... that and for the price of the mods I can have a few other cars, which is so much more fun 

For cost of all Matts parts he could have bought a lovely - I know where I would be spending my money, oh wait I am


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Bonus was I didn't have to fund any Tuner's expansion plans too.


LOL


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Advert here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/363794-svm-950r.html#post3866066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

CT17 said:


> Bonus was I didn't have to fund any Tuner's expansion plans too.


Zing!!!

Because we are driving £60K supercar killers (not 120k+ exotics), for the vast majority value for money is a large part of the decision making process on what we change on our cars. Stage 4.5-5 (Circa 700hp and happy not angry amount of gearbox smashing torque) is a happy medium.

Have you noticed how our numbers and high hp builds are far lesser then the US? Thats another discussion in itself!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

The US measuring stick seems to give a 1.2 to 1 ratio! Plus they can spend loads of their money on engines and dont have to worry and brakes and corners!  Long straight roads with nothing on them!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

twobadmice said:


> The US measuring stick seems to give a 1.2 to 1 ratio! Plus they can spend loads of their money on engines and dont have to worry and brakes and corners!  Long straight roads with nothing on them!


Many of the big power cars in the UK don't do track days.
They drive quickly in straight lines too.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Many of the big power cars in the UK don't do track days.
> They drive quickly in straight lines too.


kekekekekek and some only drive in a straight line once a year!! wait that's me...


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I drive in straight lines 52 times a year.... Go go go Sunday driver!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Many of the big power cars in the UK don't do track days.
> They drive quickly in straight lines too.


What's the fun in that? You need to add corners to make it interesting! I blame these UK tuners for pumping the drag mentality into people's heads and offering 1000bhp Skyline and 1500bhp GTR dragsters! 

I would understand if Skylines and GTR were like American cars with a solid rear axle and poor chassis design :chuckle:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Many of the big power cars in the UK don't do track days.
> They drive quickly in straight lines too.


After a GTROC Silverstone trackday I've definitely been converted. Only on the twisty do you see the true potential of the R35 :bowdown1:


----------

